# How you like my version of "The Fishin Buddy"



## lswoody (Jun 1, 2008)

Can't wait to try this out. I plan to cut off the back part of the car tag that is hanging off the back.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2008)

I think it's awesome! Good thinking! =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 1, 2008)

Neat idea. Give us a report after you give it a try on the water.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 1, 2008)

I am a little dissapointed that I didn't see any duct tape, nonetheless an awesome idea! I like the thought of being able to aim the transducer some for an idea of your surroundings.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!!!!! Backpain I can put a strip of duct tape on it if that will make you feel better. LOL!!!!! I actually made this about 10 yrs. ago. I had an Eagle fish finder on it then. And all of the wiring was on the outside. I know that it looks redneck now but it really looked redneck with all the wires on the outside tied down on top of the tag with a twist-tie. A couple yrs. after I made it I took the eagle off and put it on a fiberglass boat that I had bought. And I just left the 
rest of it just hanging in the barn. When I got my 14' jon boat I bought a humminbird fish finder from a guy for $30, shipped to my door. And I thought it would be a good idea to put it on the "fishin buddy". With me not having my boat on a trailer and hauling it in my 4X4, just thought it would be best that way rather than possibly busting the transducer. The eagle I had on it before did very well and I expect the humminbird to do just as good. Will let you guys know. Good fishin, Woody


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 2, 2008)

How does it do turning it from side to side? Does it give you a good view of whats around you? I really like the idea of a "flexible" transducer placement.


----------

